# Deep Fried Hog?



## HWooldridge

I don't know if this is the right forum for this question but here goes.  My son regularly harvests feral hogs and a few have been small enough to cook whole so we'd like to try deep frying one similar to a turkey (I already have the fryer and other equipment). Should I try injecting one with commercial marinades and deep frying at 3 minutes per pound or something similar?


----------



## Andy M.

Welcome to DC.

It's worth a try. Check the meat temperature after three minutes a pound.


----------



## Uncle Bob

What is the weight of one of these little fellows??


----------



## HWooldridge

Uncle Bob,

They go about 10-20 lbs for the small ones (after dressing).  We have killed them up to 250 but I treat those like a commercial hog with regard to butchering.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well I have eaten some very good "hog" and some that was very rank and mushy you couldn't eat it...
Never had it deep fried....At 15-20 lbs you may wanna "butterfly" ..cook one half at a time....Be sure to post your results...I would be interested in knowing how it turns out!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Candocook

Well, basically I guess it is confit!!!  But I just don't know if I could wrap my mind around that.  Interesting!


----------



## HWooldridge

I'll give it a shot tomorrow and let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## Andy M.

While a confit is meat slowly cooked in fat, deep frying is cooking meat in fat at a higher temperature.

Looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## Candocook

Andy M. said:
			
		

> While a confit is meat slowly cooked in fat, deep frying is cooking meat in fat at a higher temperature.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your results.


 
I know  ;o)  Just trying to be cute and wasn't cuisine accurate. 
 I thought "confit of feral hog" had a nice ring to it. I'll bet we'll see it on a 3* menu before long.
I am about to do a Frank Stitt recipe that does call for confit of pork belly. Served with a pork butt addition.


----------



## black chef

sounds healthy...


----------



## XeniA

In what sort of container and over what kind of heat source does one deep-fry a 20-pound _any_thing?! My mental picture of trying to jam a miniature pig into my chips fryer just isn't working here. Was feral a typo? Do we mean fetal?!


----------



## GB

Feral means wild Ayrton so this would be referring to a wild hog.

This page will show you pictures of frying rigs used to fry turkeys or other large things such as HWooldridge's hogs.

Yes please let us know how it turned out. I bet it was great!


----------



## XeniA

Oh my god!! I have never in my life even heard of such a thing (that massive deep fryer) nor, of course, had I seen one.

Wow!!


----------



## GB

Deep fried turkey has been the "in" thing for a few years here Ayrton. It cooks so quickly (we did a 16lb bird in about 30 minutes) and it comes out so juicy with a great crisp skin. I would imagine the hog would be much the same.


----------



## buckytom

i love deep fried whole (or 1/2) turkeys or chickens. i would imagine a hog would be even better.


----------



## Barb L.

I have had one of those fryers for 5yrs. and have never used it yet -- , Gotta try it though !   I love anything deep fried !!


----------



## XeniA

GB said:
			
		

> Deep fried turkey has been the "in" thing for a few years here Ayrton. It cooks so quickly (we did a 16lb bird in about 30 minutes) and it comes out so juicy with a great crisp skin. I would imagine the hog would be much the same.


Well, I really found that fryer an eye-opener! Are you telling me that private homes own such things? Aren't they prohibitively expensive? (Yes, of course I could go back to that page you posted and get that answer myself!)

In any event, don't doubt it's delicious, just very surprised by the method!

[Edited to say that while you slept, GB, I did what I ought to have done, i.e. went back to that page and looked at prices. They're surprisingly affordable. Cool! Maybe I'll slip one into my suitcase on my next visit!]


----------



## GB

Yes they are quite inexpensive, but it is important to get one that is well made. They can be amazingly dangerous if the proper precautions are not taken. After all, it is a 5 gallon vat of 350 degree oil. Many fires have been caused by cooking this way and not being careful.


----------



## StirBlue

HWooldridge said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is the right forum for this question but here goes. My son regularly harvests feral hogs and a few have been small enough to cook whole so we'd like to try deep frying one similar to a turkey (I already have the fryer and other equipment). Should I try injecting one with commercial marinades and deep frying at 3 minutes per pound or something similar?


 
Hope we get some news on that fried hog today.


----------



## Half Baked

Ayrton said:
			
		

> [Edited to say that while you slept, GB, I did what I ought to have done, i.e. went back to that page and looked at prices. They're surprisingly affordable. Cool! *Maybe I'll slip one into my suitcase on my next visit*!]


 
Aryton, you'd be the most popular man in Greece.  Start a side business and fry a few to sell.

My son frys meats all the time in his.


----------



## Candocook

The burner is also good to use as a wok cooker for authentic wok temperature cooking.


----------



## XeniA

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Aryton, you'd be the most popular man in Greece.  Start a side business and fry a few to sell.
> 
> My son frys meats all the time in his.


 
Sigh, I'm beginning to feel like a cross-dresser.

Half Baked, I'll let you know if I start that side business. In the meantime, please note I'd actually be the most popular WOman in Greece ...


----------



## HWooldridge

Sorry, but it took us a week to get pics off the camera.

Here's a pic of the pig:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/HWooldridge/deepfriedpig.jpg

...and I also did a chicken while I was at it (no sense wasting 4 gallons of oil):

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/HWooldridge/deepfriedchicken.jpg

The pig weighed 10 lbs before cooking. We injected half a bottle of Tony Chacere's marinade (the other half went into the chicken) and coated the outside with Tony Chacere's Cajun Seasoning. Oil was about 350 upon entry and I left it in for 35 minutes. Was quite a hit with the family and everyone ate it with relish. The only problem was that thin places like the ribs were crispy but the hams were perfect. I think if someone had regular access to these small pigs that it would be good to scald off the hair and leave the skin on. Would protect the meat and provide some cracklins'. At any rate, I can highly recommend it if you get the chance.


Feel free to ask questions - I'll try to answer promptly...


----------



## StirBlue

How was this pig dressed out?  Did you have to kill it yourself?  Was it skinned?  I was looking at the pic; is that a leg at the top or a head/snout? 

   This was the "real thing" when they roast something like this in a movie/tv, it looks like a roast or something that you would find at the grocery store.

   That chicken looked unusually plump.  Was it a roaster?  

   Thank you for sharing this.  It is ever so interesting.


----------



## HWooldridge

This may be more than you want to know...

In general, many parts of the South and much of Texas have large populations of descendants from hogs that escaped domestication over the years - dating from the Spanish right down to modern farms.  For the most part, these pigs cannot be distinguished from commercial hogs, except that wild hogs may be a bit leaner.  They are also a commercial and agricultural pest, responsible for millions of dollars in loss every year and so are considered a pest plus there is no bag limit or season.  If properly dressed, the meat is indistinguishable from store-bought.

One of my sons was working recently on a cattle ranch which has a plague of hogs. The rancher sets traps to catch these hogs when no one is around but the traps must be checked every few days to keep them from dying.  Typically, the traps have holes large enough to let the small pigs (shoats) run in and out.  Otherwise, the large hogs may kill the little ones before someone can attend to the trap.

My son killed one of these small pigs and dressed it the same day.  Basically, it was gutted, skinned and the head removed.  The top of the pic is a leg because the head was gone.

The chicken was a normal fryer from the grocery store - weighed 4.5 lbs before cooking.  In the oil for 20 minutes and fully cooked.

I know some folks may think this type of food is unhealthy but I have found that deep frying at the proper oil temp (350-375 on my thermometer) will seal the meat/fowl and keeps the juices well contained without making the food overly oily.  In addition, we don't eat it every day - moderation in all things...


----------



## Andy M.

HW:

I've heard about the wild pig problem in Texas.  You're providing a valuable public service by eating the buggers.


----------



## StirBlue

My brother-in-law moved to Louisiana some years back.  He has always been a hunter and fisherman.  He has mentioned hunting wild boar.  Their Dad's teaching is:  "if you can't eat it, don't hunt (kill) it."   I will ask him what he is doing with them (cooking); they sound like one in the same animal.  
   Thank you for sharing so much information.  Would it have been easier to handle the pig if it were cut into sections?  (leg of pig, hind quarter)  just wondering.  
   I have not read where anyone has deep fried a duck or goose or even a rabbit.  Any plans for that?


----------



## HWooldridge

StirBlue,

This pig was perfect size whole but a larger one would require cutting into some convenient portion.  My deep fryer will easily hold a 25-30 lb turkey so I base sizes on what I have.

My wife and I love duck so she wants me to try deep frying one - just need to harvest one or two.  The pig was good but I personally feel that the best candidates for the process are meats that would normally be drier or leaner using a more conventional method - venison might be an outstanding choice but I need to experiment.

Your bro-in-law most likely is harvesting the same thing we are - and those Cajun boys will eat anything deep fried - heck, they invented it...


----------



## StirBlue

What kind of side dishes are you and your wife having with this food?  And dessert?


----------



## HWooldridge

Usually make up a pot of beans ahead of time or bake potatoes as a side dish.  We typically don't eat dessert but occasionally will split a cookie between us.  Ice tea and a loaf of bread - you have a full meal...


----------



## StirBlue

My kids find it amusing that I cannot meat without bread.  We tend to have more side dishes with leftovers.  Dessert is usually a snack two hours later. 
   Have a good meatloaf recipe?


----------



## bigrhino2

I am in SC and we fry everything.

I like the idea of cutting it in half (width wise) and frying each side seperate.  I would cook the back side first.  It should be somewhat thicker.  If if cooks @ 3min a pound the you know the front will cook a tad faster.

I have seen porkbutts deep fried and they were great.  They were cut into 4 pieces and dropped into 300 degree oil.  I thought is was a low temp but they were good.


----------

